# Showing off our rescue dogs



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is a picture of my 2 rescues and my sisters 2,,, my 2 are Jack now aged 5 yrs old, he was found aged about 6 weeks old dumped on the street in a box, i have had him since he was about 7 wks old,,, next is Charlie, he came to us 3 months ago aged 13months old, we are his 4th home,,,, hes fantastic one of the sweetest dogs ive ever know, next is my sisters 2 , Eric and Albert, they also are both rescues


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

awwww lovely dogs


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely dogs and gorgeous picture! :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! Fab picture too, you should have it enlarged and framed


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments xxxx
I am hoping santa will bring me the picture on canvas,,,, i have dropped enough hints to family,,,,:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrinThese dogs are amazing together
My 2 are the ones from the left of picture,, My g/daughter was aged 6 at the time Jack was found,, i asked her "what she would name an animal found in box" straight away she said "Jack ,,as in Jack in a box" !!!! so thats how he got his name,,,:biggrin: Charlie came with his name,, but my g/children call him Chilly chilly Charlie as they say hes so chilled out,,


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Aw they're all lovely!! 
I got a photo on a canvas for my birthday (the one that's my avatar actually!) and it's so lovely, such a good thing to have.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

What a lovely photo of them all. What happy looking dogs they are.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my Bella









found on the side of the highway, then kept in a barn with cats, sheep, chickens and sheep until I rescued her at 4 months. She gives me a reason to smile every day and I love her more than words can say!

And here is my Nelson (RIP my angel). Also a rescue








Nelson was my first dog, and the dog who changed my life forever. I had always wanted a dog ever since I can remember, and Nelson fulfilled this wish tenfold, and showed me that dogs were even more special than I had ever imagined.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a great idea for a thread - more pictures please :thumbup1:

And what fantastic, beautiful dogs! Nelson must have been a very special boy - (I had a lump in my throat reading that).


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's my Ziggy. She was around 18 months - 2 years when I got her in 2004.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

This is Heidi with her Secret Santa presents. She is very very special to me.
I rescued Heidi from RSPCA she was a case dog from a puppy farm.
When I rescued her she only had a bit of fur around her ruff, she was 3/4 years old. She is now approx 10 years old.
Unfortunately after years of working on her problems it still takes quite a time for her to get to like/trust new people, which is such a shame as people want to cuddle her.


----------



## dizzylou (Nov 24, 2011)

This is Dizzy, we have had her nearly 10 months and would not be without her. She came to us approx a year old and settled in straight away. The only real issue we have is she doesn't like traffic and walking her near a busy road is a nightmare, but we are working on it.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Most of mine are rescues they started off as fosters and never left
Ollie was 5months when i got a call that a farmer was going to shoot three pups so iwent in a blizzard and collected him and his brothers nobody wanted him so he stayed. He had his 10th birthday last week








Pip went to the vet with the rest of the litter for a health check to be sold to a pet shop he was too small so was left at the vets to be pts.He is now 8yrs








Misty the blenhiem and Emily tri.Emily is now 15yrs and Misty 13yrs both from puppy farms








Folly now around 11yrs from a puppy farm she was the first really bad bitch i had had she was covered in fleas and both eyes ulcerated she is very nervous and still wont let me hold her collar








And last Monty was supposed to be a cav but something went wrong it was before the designer pups we think dad was a Shih Tzu








Then i have 3 cats that are rescues


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What lovely photos of all the dogs! . Nice thread.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

This is Floss. She's 10 yrs old and came to me in February from a neighbour. She hasn't had a great life - she lived in a flat and never went out, seems to have been completely ignored (she was very 'blank') was very overweight and had been left with numerous untreated health problems.

I was hoping to give her a couple of really good years but sadly, she has developed a form of cancer that causes her blood sugar to keep dropping and she's very much on borrowed time. So for now we'll just go on enjoying each day, each walk, until she tells me she's had enough.

Such a sweet, gentle old lady.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Now you've asked for it! Dexter- 2ish- Staff X Ridgeback at the best guess.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Some lovely dogs :001_wub:
This is my bridge baby Abby who was 8 or 9 when I got her and she left me in May of this year, I was told she used to be a show dog and was no longer needed.




























And this is Ellie another puppy farm dog who came to me in July this year and is about 3.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

ameliajane said:


> This is Floss. She's 10 yrs old and came to me in February from a neighbour. She hasn't had a great life - she lived in a flat and never went out, seems to have been completely ignored (she was very 'blank') was very overweight and had been left with numerous untreated health problems.
> 
> I was hoping to give her a couple of really good years but sadly, she has developed a form of cancer that causes her blood sugar to keep dropping and she's very much on borrowed time. So for now we'll just go on enjoying each day, each walk, until she tells me she's had enough.
> 
> Such a sweet, gentle old lady.


"Liking" your post might not seem the right thing to do considering what you have said and that she is in borrowed time but I know that in the time that she does have left, she is probably going to have the best days of her life and have a lifetimes worth of love and devotion.

This is such a wonderful thread to have just before Christmas. I hope it brings inspiration to anyone thinking about a new dog to check out the shelters first.

All such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ameliajane said:


> This is Floss. She's 10 yrs old and came to me in February from a neighbour. She hasn't had a great life - she lived in a flat and never went out, seems to have been completely ignored (she was very 'blank') was very overweight and had been left with numerous untreated health problems.
> 
> I was hoping to give her a couple of really good years but sadly, she has developed a form of cancer that causes her blood sugar to keep dropping and she's very much on borrowed time. So for now we'll just go on enjoying each day, each walk, until she tells me she's had enough.
> 
> Such a sweet, gentle old lady.


she looks such a gentle girl, I'm glad you have her, at leased she knows what love is, and a gentle and happy life until she has to go.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have:

Sammy - staffy x
Lilly - collie x
Max - aussie cattle dog x.

Max and Lilly are both Greek rescue dogs.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

This is Woody










He was abandoned with his brothers in a local wood as a pup. So we got him in January of 2008.
His a Staff X we dont know; Ideas would be nice


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

5headh said:


> This is Woody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beagle? He's lovely anyway.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I have 4 Rescue dogs at present. 
Daisy from Vigil (hand-in with issues)










Prince from the RSPCA (simply a big puppy)










Raz from the RSPCA following a cruelty case










Shamus from an Irish Rescue (was a stray)










Beautiful creatures aren`t they?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I can not get a pic to upload, but you can see the old chap in my sig !

Ace the Staffy X labrador! Altho he looks an acts very much like a collie!
8 years old and he came to us in August of this year... only 4/5 months, but feels like he has always been here, can not remember the pre Ace days :001_huh:

Found straying in Oxfordshire twice, the first time his owners claimed him back, the second time they decided to leave him with the council and after months of staying at the kennels with not a single bit of interested from potential rehomers is was due to be put to sleep in July this year, but thanx to pet forums and members bumblefluff, abbiechi, LouiseH and Marie (? I think I got all the name correct!) it was possible to get him not only out of the kennels and awy from the dreaded needle  but about 400 miles up the country to live in the north east with the very wonderful and slightly mad Sailor 

Ace is incredible as far as dogs go, extremely friendly, kind, playful and helpful toward other dogs, he likes to befriend the shy ones and calm the out of control ones :lol:

(the essay was to make up for the lack of photo!)


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

My current 3 are rescues


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

What a lovely thread 

Dexter was also a rescue; he'd been dumped in the pound at the tender age of 13 months.

He's now been with me for just over a year:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Zara, brought into the rescue kennels where I worked at the time, she'd been thrown out of a moving car, in a draw-string bag, the car behind picked up the bag thinking it would be stolen goods, but it was this beautiful angel. My Zara.










She stayed with me for 13 years.

This is our Fletcher and Flint, both rescues, Flint the puppy arrived and Fletcher took to him immediately, they have been inseperable every day!










Fletcher and Floyd, Floyd's a re-home, came to me at 10 months old, having been through three previous homes, he's here to stay and has been with us now just over three months, the longest he's ever stayed in one home!










Got plenty more pictures of my rescues but not on this lap-top.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I have 4 Rescue dogs at present.
> Daisy from Vigil (hand-in with issues)
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dogs 

I especially like Prince and Raz, they are really handsome!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Some lovely photos 

Wish i had a rescue to share, as i would love to have a rescue but sadly the other half isn't keen on rescues.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic stories and pictures here,,,, it just goes to show how much love these dogs can give when they are loved so much in their forever homes,,


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

All gorgeous dogs and lovely stories, i will resuce one day but for now its just us and grizz dont think he would take well to another one.

Think its fantastic all these doggys lives have been changed for the better forever.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven was a private rehome,but he had spent some time in Manchester dogs home before being rescued and taken in by Foxhound welfare.I have had him since he was approx 1 year old,he will be approx 3 years old in March.









Flint was rehomed by me from the local rescue,he had been found as a stray and apparantly took a few weeks to catch. He is about 5 years old and has been with me since September this year.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

What lovely dogs they all are its brilliant seeing them all having a second chance.Mine are all an easy breed and i know that if there is another one to foster it can come here. I would like to have a little staffie next but at the moment Ollie and Koda are both wind up merchents so dont think it is the right situation.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

There are some gorgeous dogs on this thread. It makes you wonder what people are thinking when they discard them. Still, their loss is very much our gain. 

There are lots of rescues in this household.

Albert came from a rescue in Doncaster.









Mia came home with me when I worked at a pound in Sheffield.









Nook and Tamba, both AMCUK rescue dogs.









Bear was originally seized by the RSPCA as part of a cruelty case before been passed on to AMCUK Rescue.









Grommit was a foster that never left- he was black, a hound and recieved no interest. 









Erin was an Irish poundie on her last day.









Zorro was here on foster for a year with plenty of interest but he was a little sod for anyone other than me, so he made the descision he was staying.









I can't leave Ruby out who technically belongs to my BIL but she lives with us. She was taken to our vets to be pts at a year old.


----------



## GayleC (Oct 5, 2011)

They are all gorgeous.

Here is our rescue, he's been with us for 9 weeks and very much a part of our lives. He's a terrier mix - we think a bit yorkshire, but struggling with the rest so suggestions welcome.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Aren't these dogs just wonderful! Awww, I am sitting here with damp eyes - not crying, because these dogs are the lucky ones, they have found their forever homes where they are all obviously loved and taken care of. It is a shame that some people choose to throw these dogs away, their loss, our gain. 

The rescue org. I worked in years ago held an open day and all the re-homed dogs walked around the arena, one couple asked if one particular dog was theirs, that they'd got rid of, (I use that term and not "gifted") and when I told them he was, and that his new family had spent six weeks taking him to training classes and the result was there in-front of them, they were gobsmacked. It made my day! That dog was a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, male, enormous, with a big character and he was the epitome of what the breed is like, if cared for properly. It took six weeks of hard work to get the dog the new family deserved. RESULT. :thumbup1:


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say such lovely pictures and really nice to hear about your stories as well. 
its so heartwarming hearing about how great the dogs are doing now after what they had been through previously!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic pics and stories on here,,, :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:
Been in tears reading about them,,,,


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

This is Ely:










We adopted him in May 2010 from Kent Greyhound Rescue after visiting him in kennels. He had been in kennels for several months after coming to them from the flapping tracks - he was part of a batch of dogs that they were told that if they didn't come and get them that day then they would be destroyed.  He was a happy, bouncy dog in kennels and loved people - he seemed perfect as a first time dog for us.

When we got him home it was a different story. He was fine in the house, relaxed and happy (he was roaching on the first day we brought him home) and for the first week seemed fine outside of the house. In actual fact he was quite shut down and once he had settled in his issues came to the forefront, he was frightened to go outside, terrified of other dogs (except anything pointy), loud noises, sudden movements and a whole host of other things. For months we had to walk him at 6am and midnight when no one was around, to get him out of the house.

Gradually he started to get better (once we discovered fresh tuna as a treat - line caught from waitrose naturally) but his world was still very small. He was worried to leave the streets in the immediate vicinity of our flat. The only time he was more confident was when we walked with a friend who had a greyhound but as they lived half an hour away it obviously wasn't an everyday solution. So we decided to adopt a second dog - Gypsy:










She is also a KGR dog and is wonderful. I adore her so much but she was also hard work at first. She came to us as a foster as she had a broken leg and needed to be out of kennels and for the first month was on restricted walks and had to be carried up and down stairs. She is a real live wire and was only just 3 when she came to us and found the restricted walks hard to deal with - cue lots of frustrated barking.

But now she is a joy to own. Good off lead, picks up new stuff really quickly and is a great character. She and I go for walks on our own all the time (when Ely is finding the outside world too much to deal with) and I really enjoy her. We have a great bond and she doesn't really like anyone the way she likes me. :001_wub:










Ely is still a wip and I think will be for the rest of his life. He was diagnosed with SLO earlier this year so we have to be careful with his feet but he has adapted well to it and it doesn't seem to cause him too much stress. I'm realistic enough to know that there is probably a home out there that he would be much more suited to but I'm also realistic enough to know that the pool of adopters for a 5 year old black greyhound with SLO, fear issues and predatory behaviour around running dogs (all sizes!) is probably quite small. But he's come so far in the last 18 months that I'm confident he will continue to improve (even if the fireworks did set us back).










Congratulations if you managed to read all that!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oscar was thrown in front of a car as a puppy, partially paralysed and destined to be PTS as no rescue would take him on due to the potential financial outlay.

The 3 days i was supposed to have him, have now turned into 13 years.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessie is my rescue from one of the my local rehoming centres. She is from Ireland and i'm told was originally a farm dog (although not a worker). Her owner died in a farming accident and the family handed her and her brother into the pound. Her 7 days were up but both dogs were brought over to England to be rehomed.
She's now 6 and i've had her for over 3 years. She is the most loyal, gentle, well behaved dog you could hope for and despite having been harshly treated in the past and still very timid, she is such a happy little thing and relishes life.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my Teddy
I adopted him from The Freedom of Spirit Trust in 2008 , he was a casualty of a divorce , neither person wanted him and left it to the last minute to put him into rescue

From day one he has been a dream dog for me :001_wub:


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

When we first got him;



















and now;




























(and because its funny...)









He is my baby, I absolutely love him. I don't know where I would be without my gorgeous little superterrier.

p.s all the rescues on this thread are gorgeous!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Surely we have more rescues than this on the forum...

come on guys, show them off!

x


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

this is my daft bundle of love in her pjs  she was put into rescue when her owners didnt have time for her, she had 5 young kids and i guess a dog on top of that was too much work, im pretty sure sophie was meant for me shes everything i ever wanted in a doggy


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Tonight i feel 10 ft tall, and oh so proud, i took Charlie to his dog training club christmas "do" , to say i am proud of him is an understatement, there were lots of people/dogs there and he was so calm, he greeted everyone/dogs so well
Charlie you forever mum loves you so much, ,,for a dog who is in his 4th home and nearly 18 months old and only been with me just over 3 months,,,, :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

It;s an amazing feeling isn't it when they turn the corner?:thumbup1:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Zara, brought into the rescue kennels where I worked at the time, she'd been thrown out of a moving car, in a draw-string bag, the car behind picked up the bag thinking it would be stolen goods, but it was this beautiful angel. My Zara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's Shorty. We found him almost exactly a year ago, 21st December. We thought were just looking after him till his owners showed up, but it turned out no-one was looking for him. He was mistrustful, snappy, has bitten us both. At first we thought he would never be in the same room as the many kids who visit from both sides of the family....but it turned out he's a fast learner for an old guy 

The other thing about the night we found him was we were on our way home from the GP, and he'd just told me that my nerve damage wasn't fitting into anything he could diagnose and he had to refer me to a neurologist. And I knew it was MS, and my GP knew, but until all the tests are done no-one can say it.....me and my man were in tears on the way home, it was such a shock...then we found our little lost, scared, grumper, and he gave us something else to focus on. We had a very happy Christmas fussing over the old grouch. I don't believe in fate and stuff, but that little guy turned up at the right time 
And I know it's the dog forum, but the second pic is what I came across on my way home from a trail run with Gruff on Saturday. Little guy is painfully thin and clearly at the tender age of 3-4 months old is starving thin and horribly malnourished. Was also left by the roadside by whatever excuse for a human being hit him in their car. Leg broken off completely, survived his surgery and happily trying to cuddle up to my gang. We have another rescue  
PS am now on my fifth night of getting up to four hourly alarms to inject him with kitty morphine. May be all demented and sleep deprived :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

This is Dexter, my gorgeous Border Collie. The rescue didn't know what happened in his earlier days. He was brought over from Ireland. He's nearly 2 years old and is an absolute gem. He does get fear based aggression around other dogs and people (which is the reason we think he wasn't socialised as a puppy). However, he loves people once he knows them and loves being fussed. I seriously don't know what I'd do without him now. Writing this is bringing a tear to my eye lol! 

He is the most gentle dog ever, I don't think he would ever hurt a fly to be honest. When he was in boarding kennels for a few days (we went away), the staff loved him and some even said he was the favourite in there at that moment of time. 

I didn't realise I could love a dog so much haha. :biggrin: Whoever owned him before and then got rid of him made a huge mistake however their loss has been my gain. 

We're thinking of getting another dog in a year or two so Dex can have a friend. He does love other dogs (once he knows them) and I think a companion would be good for him.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Lexi - our first rescue, a stray from Manchester dogs home. Big, daft and ever so lovable never had a single problem with this dear girl. 









Ozzy - another stray from Manchester dogs home. He was a scared, aggressive boy who 4 years later you wouldn't recognise as the same dog. This boy melts my heart every time he looks at me. This ones special









Tyrone - our Many Tears boy, still has issues outside but slowly getting better. It's going to take a lot longer for this boy but were in it for the long haul, the fosterer who had him can't believe we haven't returned him. He's mine and I love him.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

This isnt my rescue dog, shes a 'I wish' rescue dog, I help out at a local dog rescue and this is Sasha one of the dogs looking for a home, if I had my own house and didnt live with my parents I'd have her in a heartbeat!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

To all rescue pups here and their VERY SPECIAL owners
HAPPY CHRISTMAS 
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is my darling 2 boys today with my grandson, he was trying to sort out his new camera but the boys wanted a cuddle,,,,:biggrin::biggrin:
Charlie our Lurcher has been with us 4 months now and he has been fantastic today with the family here,


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is Kim my rescue ex racer from Sittingbourne RGT










and this is Bella my lurcher from Canterbury Dogs Trust


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking dogs..:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I got left with Bella just over a year ago, she was 7months old, had no training at all (even house training) and had been tied to a cupboard or a table most of her life, she had been fed on leftover rubbish and had been denied water most of the time because she had an annoying habit of picking up her bowl and tipping it out as soon as she had enough to drink.

This is her the first night we took her in.









And this is her this week









and more typical of Bella, running full pelt and loving life.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow what fantastic pics "dogsmother" such a handsome pup

My 2 are now "chilling" after a great day,Charlie has made christmas so special for us ,
Both my pups now worn out and settled in their fav place,


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

A wonderful thread.... I hope it goes on and on and on, I've truly enjoyed reading through the posts and looking at the lucky dogs that have found their forever homes.

Great people - all of you who take on a rescue not knowing what to expect, but willing to put in the time and have the patience. A massive well done and thank you. :thumbup1:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So so proud of my rescue Charlie, tonight we went back to obedience training after the christmas break and at the end of the class the trainer came over and told me as of next week we are going up a class as Charlie is doing so well,,, to say i am proud of him is an understatment,i got in the car and cried, i love Charlie to bits, and for me christmas came early (in august) when Charlie came to live with us.
He is now almost 19 months old.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert Bear. My first rescue from a shelter in Manchester. Man did this dog have issues. He more or less lived under my bed for the first 6 months because he was so frightened of literally everything. I was seriously considering having him put to sleep at one point because he had no quality of life. He was with me for almost 8 years and it broke my heart when he left us suddenly just after Christmas. He never managed to get all his baggage unpacked and some of his problems caused me a lot of stress and heartache but he was one of the silliest, funniest, most loving dogs I have ever met. He taught me a hell of a lot and I miss him terribly.









And this is Luisa who we have on a weeks trial. We have our home check on Friday and if all goes well we will be taking her on permanently.








Luisa is approximately 3 years old and came from a killing station in Hungary. She is very, very shy with people at first but soon warms up and when she does she's very cuddly. Having only had her since Sunday evening I don't know a whole lot about her yet but she seems very, very sweet. She does have a few fear issues but she's far more stable than Rupert and it doesn't take her hours to recover from a scary experience. Oh, and she snores loud enough to wake the dead.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Sarah1983 I did wonder if you would look at Hungary if you decided to get a rescue. I know we did for Daisy. I really hope all goes well with the home visit.

Our rescues...
Benny a Hovawart (Ok picking him up Sunday but as people can probably tell I'm really excited about it).
Daisy, American Bulldog, also from Hungary

Will say, here in Germany the rescues are quite willing to talk to each other and often know each other personally. As a result we didn't need to have another homecheck just a reference from the previous one.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Oooh !!! They are gorge


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Sarah1983 I did wonder if you would look at Hungary if you decided to get a rescue. I know we did for Daisy. I really hope all goes well with the home visit.


Luisa was already over here, we didn't actually look at dogs from Hungary, wouldn't even know where to start with that to be honest. The shelter told us she came from a killing station there so they have no background history on her. Apparently most of their dogs come from places like that.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My 2 rescues(the dogs not the children) They are best pals with my grandchildren, this was taken today after we got home from a great couple of hours all playing out in the snow.The larger dog Charlie has only been with us 5 months and settled in so well.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They are adorable.......all four of them!!!!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Gigi (G)

My failed foster. She was an Irish stray. She didn't know anything. She doesn't seem to have been mistreated apart from having issues toiletting infront of people. Thankfully she is now confident enought not only to wee with people watching but also on lead.  The small things  She now fully toilet trained and is learning lead manners and how to behave in the house amongst other things. We have a huge way to go but she has come so far. The first night she jumped onto the table and into my dinner. That was only 2 months ago.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

3 rescues having a rest yesterday after a great time having "zoomies over the fields and in very muddy puddles
Albert,(my sisters dog) ,Jack and Charlie (both mine)


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Charlie and "little legs" Jack having zoomies in the sunshine


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Tonight i am so proud of my Rescue dog Charlie, he passed his KC Bronze Good Citizen Award ,


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done Charlie


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> Tonight i am so proud of my Rescue dog Charlie, he passed his KC Bronze Good Citizen Award ,


Congratulations!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks xx , i am sat here with such a big smile on my face lol lol and Charlie is curled up next to me fast asleep,


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicky who was a rescue from Haven Dog Rescue -










And

Tig who is rescued from my friend who was going to have him PTS.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday to my rescue dog Jack , he is 6 yrs old today, ive had him since he was 7 wks old and i love him to bits,


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake, handed into the SSPCA as a puppy with his brothers and sisters. He is a very special boy, and was 3 in March 









And my bridge baby...

Sam, abandoned  someone tied him up, and left him  The SSPCA told us he was about 18 months - 2 years, but once we got him, the vet said he was only about 6 months  He did grow a bit, and filled out after we got him so we go with the vets guess. He went to the bridge when he was 9, from cancer 









Sorry the pic is so small.


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's Bodhi


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so happy that this thread is still going!

All of the additions are absolutely gorgeous! 

Tig is a beautiful boy.....can't imagine that someone would want to send him to the bridge, but obviously I don't know the circumstances. Regardless, well done for stepping in


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

There are a lot of lovely rescues on here.
Holly was about 15 months old when I rescued her, she is now 16 and Has just passed her latest MOT. 
She is a dog in a million, my once in a lifetime dog, I am so proud of all she has achieved, gold good citizens, good at agility, I was the one not fast enough. She loves to show off at shows and since I have had her she has won over 500 rosettes.
She is loved, cosseted and is our pride and joy


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

This is Geordie and she is (we think) a collie/whippet/staffie/pig/cat  .
We got her at 7 months old and we are her 4th home that we know of. We will have had her 3 years in June. She came with a few problems and can still be quite timid but thanks to agility she has really come out of her shell and is so much more confident



















And this is Indie. She is a Saluki X and we have only had her about 5 weeks. She came to us as a foster - and wont be leaving  She and Geordie absolutely adore each other and have done since day two (day one involved a lot of confidence building for Geordie - she has been attacked by a couple of greyhounds before and thought she was one of them :thumbdown: )



















Geordie using Indie as a cushion :laugh:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Tonight my darling Charlie came 1st at obediance half yearly comp, i am so proud of him, he is almost 23 months old, ive had him since August last year, am his 4th owner, he stole my heart from the 1st day i met him, hes such fun to have, he makes me smile every single day
WELL DONE CHARLIE X X X X


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

well done Charlie you must be so proud of him.He is such a lovely looking dog


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is Charlie on his 2nd birthday today, we have been to a country show and got caught in a really heavy down pour, the picture is Charlie drying off in the sunshine that followed,,


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

myshkin said:


> 8tansox said:
> 
> 
> > Zara, brought into the rescue kennels where I worked at the time, *she'd been thrown out of a moving car, in a draw-string bag,* the car behind picked up the bag thinking it would be stolen goods, but it was this beautiful angel. My Zara.
> ...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Loved reading through all the stories & photos, we have some lucky dogs on here & some amazing people too
Here's my little pack:
Gem & Trix have had at least 4 homes since they were born in 2003, they were originally rescued from starvation after being abandoned when their owner left suddenly. They were then given to us when my hubby's friend got evicted from his house & have stayed with us ever since. No more being passed around for these girls.

My beautiful, dependable, sweet, stoic, gentle Gem, who went to the Bridge in late April. I miss her every day

















Her sister Trix, aged 9. A lovely girl who's soft & daft & full of joy, just starting to slow down now though

















Bob, age nearly 4, came home with my husband after a night's fishing on Cromer Pier. His former owner couldn't cope with him & just handed him over to the first person who showed an interest
He has his issues, he was underweight, under socialised & hand shy when he came here, but I love him to bits

















And Rogue, who has been with us for 24hrs now
Her mum was a street dog from Romania who was discovered to be pregnant & was being fostered for a local rescue, so we made enquiries & went to pick her up yesterday


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's my little Holly when I had her at the beginning of January:










And here she is five months later doing a bit of obedience training - a much more confident, healthier and happy little girl:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My lads have a bit of a cuddle today


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is Charlie(again!!!!)lol lol , making sure he is all clean for his 1st Gotcha Birthday Tomorrow,, and what a year its been, he is fantastic,makes me smile everyday.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Tonight Charlie passed his KC Silver Good Citizen award test,
so proud of him, Its now 16 months since he came to me and hes getting more confidence every day,


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

Up close and personal with Bodhi, our "little" rescue stray crazy head. Nearly one year on, he's still crazy but he keeps my feet warm, and one day....one day, we won't be crazy. Well maybe just a little bit


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

This is Elsie. Elsie has had a couple of homes before us and was rehomed through our breeder. I believe Elsie has always been loved, one owner even paid for her to be flown back to England so the breeder could rehome her, but she has a lot of issues. We are still working through them. 
November last year she found her soulmate and they are pretty much inseparable.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

To all other rescue dogs and their owners, Jack and Charlie and myself wish you all a Very Happy,Healthy New Year ,, xxx


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Heres Toby our little rescue Patty, he's going to be 8 next week, we've had him since end of July, he's a naughty little tyke but we love him dearly. He lived with an Elderly lady who was ill and couldn't look after him any more, was taken to the vet who gave him to a young couple with a young family, that didnt work out too well, and he was left tied up outside the vets, until an angel came and took him home and got him a rescue space with Rescue Remedies ... thats where I met him.
Just like to say a big thank you to all the rescues who work tirelessly to help all these amazing dogs who deserve to be loved!!!:thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Mops sheltiex came as an oldie rescue and never moved out she is 14 Harry the tibetan spaniel I rescued from a puppy farm where he had been a stud when I got him he was in an awful state even his ribs had been broken


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My boys Jack and Charlie having a afternoon snooze after playing over the fields with the grandchildren today,


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lovely to see everyone's beautiful rescue dogs.

This is my girl Gracie, who came to live here last June. She had been straying and ended up in Cardiff Dogs' Home. She came with baggage, both health and behavioural, but I can't imagine being without her.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Candy's mum was found as a stray in Glasgow and never claimed. She was heavily pregnant and ended up in an SSPCA shelter not that far from us. I had always wanted a dog of my own and for some reason my mum decided it was the right time. I was 9 year old when we brought Candy home and she has always been my girl. She will be 14yr old next month and lives with me, my boyfriend and are other 2 dogs.










Dora was handed into rescue when she was 8 weeks old with her sister because both dogs were deaf and the breeder could not sell them. At 5 months old Dora's sister left for her forever home. Dora found kennel life by herself very hard and started to lose weight. I was asked if I could possibly foster her. Well she is now 4 year old and still here! Love my girl to bits and dont know how anyone could have put her into rescue.










There will always be room for a rescue dog in my life!


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

This is Maggie, my rescue from Ireland, retrieving for the first time. She had no idea of games and was showing no interest in balls, or the rubber ring but some gentle coaxing is getting her to enjoy games for the first time.

Raising a puppy into well mannered and happy dog is rewarding in itself, but helping a rescue dog discover a joy in life it perhaps never knew, is something very special indeed. I've had her 2 weeks.

[youtube_browser]p7-EMYCif70[/youtube_browser]

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=112112&stc=1&d=1365431111


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

The Handsome Hound came to us aged 8 months old, matted, flea ridden, stinky and totally unspoilt. He was a lovely boy who we had till he was almost 12, and really was a special dog.


Dottie only came to us 8 weeks ago, a totally gorgeous, loveable, calm and laid back dog, how anyone could have even contemplated having her PTS is beyond me.

Being lucky enough to have got not one, but two fantastic rescues has been like winning the lottery - twice!!!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My 2 lads having a Birthday cuddle, Jack the little dog at the back is 7 yrs old today, 7 months ago i thought i would lose him due to emergancy op to fuse his spine, but hes doing great and both dogs have had a good time over the park today.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy birthday, Jack


----------



## lottieloo (Aug 25, 2011)

Lottie and Dylan


----------



## cavielover (Mar 7, 2013)

Lullah is my first ever rescue best decision ever!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Jet came from Manchester dogs home at the end of 2007. I'd never thought of getting anything but a rescue, it just seems so obvious.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday we had a few hours of sunshine (a shock to us all) Charlie made me smile the way he stood in the garden sniffing the air,,,


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Today is Charlies 3rd Birthday , we have had him almost 2 yrs now,


----------



## Karly82 (Apr 10, 2013)

This is Doug! He was found as a stray by the SSPCA in Glasgow in December 2012. We brought him home on 30th March this year - 13 1/2 weeks ago. He's settled in very well as you can see from the Doug shaped mound in my bed yesterday morning!

Wouldn't be without him and his staffy kisses now :001_wub:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This is my rescue Teddy he didn't come from a rescue centre he was found on a farm locked in a shed but the breeder of 3 of my italian greyhounds. She had previously rescued a couple of whippets from the same farm both heavily pregnant and she kept an eye on the place. She hadn't been there for a while because she was busy with the pups of one of the pregnant bitches but when she did she found Teddy.

When he first arrived he was terrified of everything he sat up the corner and wouldn't move. It took a week to get him to walk on a lead now he loves going for a walk and loved a fuss he still has days when he gets frightened but most days he is fine.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Charlie having a snooze after we have been out blackberry picking with g/children, just need to teach Charlie that the blackberries go into the tub not as he does "picks them off the bush and straight into his tum !!! lol lol ,


----------

